# Android, SIP & Alice



## mc_gulasch (23. Januar 2011)

Hi,
hat jemand Erfahrung damit nen SIP-Client unter Android mit den Daten einer Alice-Flat zum Laufen zu bringen. Also ausgelesen hab ich die Daten bereits, aber ich bin ein absoluter SIP-**** und check einfach nicht, was ich wo eingeben soll...wär gut wenn mir jemand sagen könnte, DASS er es schon mal geschafft hat und dann gerne noch WIE 

Thx & Cheers

Edit:
Interessant...die Bezeichnung eines Neulings auf Englisch mit '0' statt 'o' wird ge-*-dt...ist das soo ein böses Wort?


----------

